# Non-Residents owning property



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

I got this from another site- 
*Did not intend to insult anyone's intellegence. Just wanted everyone to consider there is a whole lot more to this plea agreement than will ever make the newspaper. Not publishing the full context of the plea agreement was part of the plea agreement. Little things like the forfeture of the land they owned in ND. The retainer alone for the ex-assistant US Attorney was $10K apiece. His work enabling the video arraignment and plea was time consuming and difficult. It required talking Judges on both ends of the teleconference that it was necessary and without contention by the assistant US Attorneys on both ends and USFWS, who didn't want to do it. These guys are that stupid; look what they did. In the end, their lawyer still saved them some money, but what these guys really wanted more than anything else was to be able to hunt again more sooner than later. *

Is this true? Did the SC boys OWN land in North Dakota for duck hunting? I know of several SC boys who are guiding up there this year and leasing land but haven't heard of anyone buying up ground. What are the per acre costs of good duck land? I would definately be interested in the right 1,000 acres if it has a good history of ducks and the price is not too high. Are any of you brokers? Know of a good website to check per acre costs?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

OK people once again this phony is trying to start a bunch of commotion. IF we ignore him he will go away don't let him lure you into responding. He get his jollies if you react to his nonsense, don't give him the satisfaction.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Bob are you some sort of mental defective or something? I know Georgia was started as a penal colony but surely you have gotten over it by now.

What? Do you think we can't buy property? Is this far fetched for your trailer park butt? Well join the real world, get a jay-obee, get paid, and maybe you can share in the AMERICAN dream and own you some property some day.

Why the hell would looking for property be "starting commotion"? If my company isn't closing 15 deals a month I am firing some people. What world do you live in anyway?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

See guys Proof of my above post, ignore him!


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

I truly pity you. :roll:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Anyway, before this further degrades, if any of you have some knowledge of acreage in Nodak please respond.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

*NOPE!*


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------

